# איזיווד



## oaa1 (28/5/13)

איזיווד 
טוב..אז התלבטתי שבועות אם לכתוב את ההודעה הזו. אנחנו זוג שמאוד לא אוהב לפגוע או לחבל בפרנסה של אחרים.
ולכן אסתייג, מה שאני אומרת הוא לא רק דעתי האישית (יש לי לא מעט חברים שחוו אותו דבר) אבל בהחלט ייתכן ויש אנשים שהיו מרוצים ושבעי רצון וקיבלו שירות מדהים מאיזיווד.
מה שאני כותבת עבור שתדעו את כל האמת
ואחרי שכתבתי הקדמה זו...
אנחנו זוג מאוד מבין בחתונה, מכיר ספקים,מקומות ומחירים. הלכנו לאיזיווד כיוון ששני זוגות חברים שלנו סגרו לפני שנה. אחד עבר חוויה נעימה והשני מאוד לא. הם ניסו להניע אותנו ואמרו לנו שאיזיווד הפכו לאגרסיביים יותר,יקרנים יותר וכדאי לבד. לא הקשבתי .הלכנו לנסות.
הגענו לפגישה עם עמוס, המקום יפהפה, האווירה חמימה עמוס היה נחמד ברמה האישית מאוד מאוד והתחלנו לדבר. באנו מאוד כנים ועם הבנה ברורה מה אנחנו רוצים,עם נכונות לשמוע. הגדרנו תקציב וסדרי עדיפויות. הפגישה הייתה 3 שעות, עמוס יצא ונכנס והייתה תחושה לא נעימה. הוא נתן תחושה של אין מה לעשות בתקציב כזה (והתקציב היה מעל 300 שח לאדם ל400 מוזמנים). ולא יודע מה לעשות.ייצר תחושת תשישות ותסכול (הכול כאיש מכירות מקסים ונעים). אמרנו לו בכנות מה קיבלנו מול גנים אחרים, הוא יצר אצלנו תחושה של אתם משקרים..לכו לגנים האלו...
לבסוף, אחי שניסה לעשות לנו תקציב מחודש (ולא רצינו לפרוץ אותו) אמר שנלך בלי הצעה ויעשה את שיעורי הבית שלו. כיבדנו וקיבלנו. ווידאתי בפעם האלף שגם כשנותן הצעה אם אני לא מרוצה אני יכולה ללכת לבד למקום ולא מחוייבת לאיזיווד (המחוייבות לאיזיווד רק כאשר הם שולחים אותי והלכתי מטעמם).
ביקשתי לקבל הצעת מחיר על הכליף ונאות קדומים (אמורס והכליף זה מקומות שמאוד חזקים אצלם ואפשר לקבל מחירים מאוד מוזלים). הוא הבטיח לי שכל מחיר שמישהו קיבל-אני אקבל זול יותר. איזיווד הכי זולים.

אחרי יומיים טילפן ואמר לי שעשה לנו מחי מדהים..אמר סכום כולל.ביקשתי שישלח מסודר כי אני בעבודה ולא יכולה לכתוב כרגע. אמר לי עזבי,לכי ,אחכ מחירים.אמרתי לו שאני רוצה שבן זוגי ישמע את המחירים ואז נחליט אם הולכת דרך איזיווד.
בלי ששלח הצעה ובלי שסיכמנו שלח מייל למקומות, במקביל בן זוגי שוחח איתו וביקש שיגיד את הסכום והבנו שהמחיר מופקע וגבוה מהמחיר שהיו מציעים אם היינו הולכים לבד.
ביקשנו שישחררו אותנו (כליף ונאות קדומים טילפנו תוך עשרים שניות) ואמרו שאנחנו משוחררים כשבפועל לא שיחררו והמקומות לא הסכימו שנבוא לא דרך איזיווד.
התחיל משא ומתן טלפוני על כספים (שלא תחשבו שאם באים לאיזיווד נחסך המשא ומתן-פשוט הכול מולם).
קיבלנו הצעה מאוד אטרקטיבית וזולה לכליף (אחרי מספר שיחות). הכליף ירד מהפרק בגלל כמות מוזמנים.
לגביי נאות קדומים, עמוס קרא לנו שקרנים ולא האמין למחיר שאמרנו שאפשר לקבל. בן זוגי לא רצה אבל אני רציתי לשלוח לו את החוזה של החברים שלנו. בגלל שממש רציתי נאות קדומים וההצעה הייתה יקרה שלחנו לו את החוזה.
דממה של כמה ימים.
קיבלנו הצעת מחיר קצת יותר גבוהה מהחבר שלנו והלכנו לנאות קדומים במטרה לסגור/להתקדם. מאוד אהבנו את המקום (לבסוף לא סגרנו בגלל מה שקרה עם איזיווד וביקורת מאוד שלילית שקראתי על ההתנהלות של המקום שהלחיץ אותי). מנאות קדומים הלכנו ישירות לאיזיווד עם ההורים שלי.
איזיווד נותנים תחושה שמול נאות קדומים הם לא רוצים לסגור עסקה ושאולי לא נבוא (אנחנו כבולים-נאות קדומים לא מסכימים שנעשה חוזה מולם).

כל מה שהיה עד עכשיו לא משתווה למה שהיה בפגישה באיזיווד: הגענו לעמוס,כרגיל לבבי ונעים. דיברנו פתוח שאנחנו רוצים לסגור ויש כמה בעיות דרך החבילה של איזיווד (בעיות מאוד קטנות)..אני לא מספרת מה היו הבעיות כי זו לא הפואנטה. העניין שעמוס שוב יצא וחזר,יצא וחזר...
שמטלפן לכל העולם ומנסים לעשות לנו טובות (כשמוציאים מעל 130000 שח לא עושים לך טובה). ושהם רוצים לבטל לנו את העסקה כי זה מחיר הפסד אבל הוא עומד על המילה שלו ונקבל מה שהבטיח. סצנה מאוד כוחנית (פשוט ראה שאני רוצה לסגור).
אני פתחתי את הנושא מול עמוס שאני חווה חוויה מאוד מאוד קשה מולם והעכיר לי את כל ארגון החתונה, בכך שכינה אותי שקרנית, במשחקים ומניפולציות אבל אני מבינה שככה זה. אבל פחות שיעמדו במילה שלהם וייתנו לי את ההצעה הזולה והמשתלמת ביותר.
הוא אמר אני אבדוק לך תאריכים (שוחחנו על יום רביעי 07.08 ויחזור אליי)ואקבל כל מה שיש בחוזה לחבר שלי.
עד היום אני מחכה לטלפון מאיזיווד (אחרי יומיים טילפנו אליי מנאות קדומים ואמרו מסתבר שאיזיווד שיחררו אותך) אפילו לא אמרו לי!!!!
תחושת חוסר כבוד, תסכול ורמאות
בינתיים התאריכים בנאות קדומים נתפסו.
לנו זה עשה מאוד רע ואם אני יכולה לעזור לזוג אחד שלא יחווה את מה שחווינו -מבחינתי זה שווה את זה


----------



## פשוט בחורה (28/5/13)

תגובה 
אני מבינה מאיזה מקום את מגיעה אבל אני מבינה גם למה אנשים הולכים דרכם ואח"כ מרוצים
נתחיל בזה שאמרת שאת מבינה ויודעת מחירים וספקים , מה שקורה שאנשים בחוץ הולכים למקום אחד לבד , נותנים להם מחיר מפוצץ , שומעים שחברת איזייוד יכולה להוריד מחיר , באים ואז מבחניתם הכל כבר סגור כי לטענתם אם תבואו דרכם אז המחיר יהיה פחות וככה שאר הדילים מולם 

אני גם עשיתי בירורים והצלחתי להוריד בעצמי מחירים מתחת ל300 שקל במקומות יפים  וכששמעתי מה אנשים אחרים עשו דרכם(איזיווד) , הבנתי שזה הכל זה "מסחרה אחת גדולה "
אנשים מקבלים דילים אבל לא מקבלים את כל הדילים 
לדוגמא : הם עשו לך אחלה מחיר מול צלם , אבל ...מבחינתם הצלם  יתן לך דברים מאוד ספציפיים , אבל אם תרצי להוסיף עוד דברים תצטרכי להוסיף תשלום ... מה שיותר חוסר נעימות ושקיפות מול איזיווד ( שכן את משלמת להם סכום מסויים ופתאום הספק רוצה עוד )

כמו שאומרים " הכל מלמעלה ".. לכי תדעי מה היה קורה אם הייתם סוגרים דרכם...


----------

